# "Restore failed: Backup target not large enough for entire backup by itself"



## sharpie958 (Apr 6, 2006)

I have a series 2 tivo that I upgraded from 40GB to 120GB. Now I want to upgrade to a 300GB drive. When I use the MFS tools to upgrade, I get an error message saying that "Restore failed: Backup target not large enough for entire backup by itself". Based on some research, it sounds like there is already 3 pairs of partitions and it can't be expanded anymore. The weird thing is that it tells me that I can upgrade 3 more times... or something like that.

The line I'm using is:

mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hda | mfsrestore -xzpi -s 127 - /dev/hdb

If I leave out the -x and -s 127, I can copy the 120GB to the 300GB, but I can't expand it afterwards.

How can I upgrade to the 300GB drive and keep my settings and recordings?


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

You probably won't have much luck expanding a second time... The amount of times MFS Tools claims you can expand is typically inaccurate.

You'll probably have to start fresh... You can always use TiVoToGo to transfer your recordings to a PC, and then transfer them back after the upgrade.

Drew


----------



## sharpie958 (Apr 6, 2006)

How do you transfer them back? I have 2.2 Desktop Installed and I do not see an option. That would be a pretty good solution....


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Select the transfer from the TiVo, look at the bottom of "Now Playing" for the icon with the name of the PC(s).


----------



## sharpie958 (Apr 6, 2006)

Excellent thanks.... I guess I'm just a little surprised that you can't upgrade again. I wish I had known, because I probably would have spent a little more an gotten the larger drive. I could of course not keep the recordings, but thats one of the big reasons I want to get a larger drive.


----------



## Barryrod (Mar 17, 2006)

I had the same problem using the MFStools iso image. I found that using the Weaknees upgrade iso image with large disk support worked. I used the newest version of MFStools and it would only see 137 gig. The Weaknees saw all 250gig of my drive. When you are booting up, ensure that it reads all 300gig available. 


I don't remember where I downloaded the Weaknees version though?????


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

You can download the WeaKnees CD image from http://www.weaknees.com/weaknees_lba_boot_cd.iso. And yes, you definitely need it or something like it (in lieu of the original MFS Tools 2.0 CD image) if you're upgrade involves a drive larger than 120GB and you want to utilize the full drive.

However, this wasn't the OP's problem... They were attempting to expand an already-expanded set of MFS partitions, which often can't be done.

Drew


----------



## mmcfadden (Aug 10, 2005)

Where can I find instructions on doing just what you suggest. I am in the similar situation where I had a 40GB HD and upgraded to a 160GB HD (137GB recognized) and now I would like to upgrade to a 300GB HD. I would like to start out with a 300GB Tivo without the recordings and then transfer them in. How do I accomplish this. Particularly the part about transfering in the recordings. Thank you for your help.


----------



## mmcfadden (Aug 10, 2005)

I failed to mention that I have DirecTivo hughes brand. I am curious if there is a way to save the recordings since I don't have TiVoToGo. I was able to set up the 300 GB HD with 342 hours without my recordings. Thanks


----------



## mmcfadden (Aug 10, 2005)

I used the following command and all of my recordings are on my DirecTivo.

mfsbackup -f 9999 -so - /dev/hdX | mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hdZ

I used the Weaknees CD Rom for large capacity hard drives and I couldn't believe my eyes. My recordings are all there on the new 300 GB hard drive. How could this be? I am so happy.


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

Wait until you try and play them; they're not there, only the filenames/links...


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

The only way I'm aware of to copy a Tivo drive with recordings to another drive is with the linux 'dd' copy command. It's outlined in the Hinsdale guide. I tried it to get the recordings from my 160gb drive to my new 300gb drive, but apparently the process hit a bad spot on my failing 160gb drive and it failed. I gave up and just used mfsrestore to put the original image on the new drive.


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

The -T and -a mfsbackup options (in lieu of -f 9999) allow backing up / copying of all MFS streams (i.e. all recordings).

Drew


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Thanks Drew - I guess I bypassed reading that info when I searched for a guide!


----------

